
IPad 2 Rumors: The Comprehensive Guide - davidedicillo
http://mashable.com/2010/12/28/ipad-2-rumors-the-comprehensive-guide/
======
rbranson
I wouldn't be so sure about that 99% on the retina display. While there were
existing (relatively) cheap, production 3-4" screens approaching the 300+ PPI
resolution of the iPhone 4 when it was announced, there is nothing like that
in the sizes (or quantities) needed to produce a 300+ PPI screen for the iPad.

Remember, Apple is a design company. The "sauce" is in how they combine
existing (production or future) parts designs into a single device and then
load it with software that makes it work for consumers. Apple is like a chef,
taking various types of ingredients and combining them into a dish that makes
people fawn.

~~~
nlogn
Yeah and considering the iPad gpu already has fillrate issues at 1024x768,
quadrupling the number of pixels seems unreasonable.

~~~
ROFISH
I wouldn't be surprised if the iPad got a slight bump to 1280x960 just to fill
out the "720p HD" spec though.

~~~
masklinn
Breaking or blackboxing every single application in the process?

I don't think so, that's not how Jobs leads Apple. If you didn't see the
iPhone's resolution change until the doubling in the iPhone 4, you won't see
any different on the iPad.

~~~
jonknee
Jobs has broken every single app several times before, I wouldn't put it past
him (not that I think a retina like display is coming to the iPad).

~~~
masklinn
Breaking as in "they don't fucking launch" sure, but breaking as in "those
things look like shit now"? Not a chance.

------
ntoshev
Front-facing camera makes a lot of sense for the iPad. I don't think there is
going to be a back-facing one though, it would be pretty unusable with the
iPad's dimensions.

~~~
wil2k
Indeed.

It would be very nice e.g. for Skyping on e.g. the couch to have a [web] cam
in the device.. or when on the road/travelling. :)

Perhaps the feature I missed most when the device was released.

------
protomyth
I do wonder if Apple will treat the iPad like the iPhone and keep the lowest
version of the current iPad in production at a reduced price, or if they will
have an across the board price reduction like the early days of the iPod.

------
yawza
I have been thinking of getting an Ipad for development purposes. Wondering if
I should wait now till IPad 2 comes out.

~~~
rbritton
Depends. Could you get an app out and selling before the second model comes
out? It's possible you could very easily recoup the cost of the current one
and then some between now and that release date.

